# Dead & Breakfast



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Usually I set scenes up in all my windows plus the front half of my double garage. Because we fell a little behind on the front yard re-landscaping
project, my garage is packed with tools so that nixed my plans. I decided to do a Witches Bed and Breakfast scenario, with witches in the window
plus a ghost on the sundeck. The bulk of the design was inside - the foyer became the front desk and the adjoining den was converted into a 
"honeymoon suite. Lots of strobes and appropriate musical selections were all part of theme - I have attached some pictures of the event...


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great  I like the reception desk area a lot


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Outstanding! What's the nightly rate, provided the guests make it to sunrise of course?


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nicely done...I really like the Lurchy type butler


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! I LOVE those pillars/garland around the door. How on earth did you make that?!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I purchased the haunted forest door trim many years back. You can see it at:

http://www.mostlydead.com/Halloween...unted-Forest-Doorframe-prop/product_info.html w

It's not cheap! It was half the price when I got it but the quality is there - mine is solid foam latex and it's really durable. It was one of my few
"expensive buys". I like to purchase a great mask and then build the bodies and costume them myself. I find it way easier to change up the theme. For 
example, my "Frankie" creation played the part of the bellboy in this years haunt. My witches started with a mask and I built them up from there. 
Wish I had a better camera so you could see them in action with all the strobes and black lights but here's a few more pictures so you can get the gist of it.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't decide which part I love the best it is all awesome. GREAT JOB


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Love it! Great use of surroundings. Very creative and unique.


----------



## havacow_chr (Jun 5, 2013)

I love your desk manager. Is he made with a mask or is his face a sculpture? If it a mask what is the name of the mask or the company who sold him? Thanks, Jana


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love that haunted forest door trim. There was a place here selling it and I missed out because they are closing down and everything was up to 75% off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Im amazed....this is by far one of my favorite haunts. I love it! I have been toying with the idea of converting our new home in to a Bed and Breakfast theme but call it a "Manor" as its a large Manor looking house from the 70s. I am so impressed this is wonderful and the unique décor is so outstanding. I love the entry I want one so bad now. Great job my hats off to you.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

It's Horace the Butler from Gemmy industries. He reminds me of Lurch too! I picked him up at a local grocery store on clearance for $25.00
For his rise in status from Butler to Desk Manager, I re-dressed him in a new suit, bow tie, new hair and eye glasses. Many of the animated figures that Gemmy and other companies make have crappy costumes on them but if you pick them up at a great price, they're easy to retrofit.

The attached photo shows what he looked like before his makeover.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind compliments.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Of course, since this was a full service bed & breakfast (as the sign says) I had to also have a chauffeur on standby ....

I use a couple of battery operated strobe lights in the car to light up the chauffeur - makes him look even creepier. 
The "just married" flag plus the tin cans and bones tied on the back got a lot of comments regarding the institution of marriage!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love all this! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Excellent job! Everything has a purpose and a fitting place. Not overdone. I really love your haunt.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

It's AMAZING! Where did you find your skeleton couple embracing lamp????


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My buddy Gris actually emailed me and told me to come check out this thread. He knew I would like it as I had been talking to him about how I am decorating the inside of my house this year, and I was looking for a full size pair of skeletons for a Haunted Honeymoon Suite. He was right about recommending your thread! LOVE it!! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow PocoHG wonderful job! Everything is so well matched and presented, I love it!! Nice, very fun! I really should do more stuff in my house??? One day....


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I was so excited to see this thread.  I'm planning a Witch's Inn D&B for my theme this year. Always looking for ideas - I'm so stealing your "Just Married" car idea (better start rusting some cans now). Excellent job Haunt Gal!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

That is way awesome very cool


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

_


tortured_serenity said:



It's AMAZING! Where did you find your skeleton couple embracing lamp????

Click to expand...

_That's actually a statuette I picked up at Homesense (or Homegoods in the U.S.)
They usually get unique Halloween decorations but they go quick - Usually start showing up in August.
If you see it and like it - buy it. It won't likely be there next time!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Im amazed....this is by far one of my favorite haunts. I love it! I have been toying with the idea of converting our new home in to a Bed and Breakfast theme but call it a "Manor" as its a large Manor looking house from the 70s. I am so impressed this is wonderful and the unique décor is so outstanding. I love the entry I want one so bad now. Great job my hats off to you.


A manor house would be fabulous! Depending on the type of home you have, it's easy to create an entry. I have one of those popup canopies that I ordered in black. They're easy to put up and store away nicely. The great thing about it is it came with wall panels (if you want to fully or partially enclose it) and the height is adjustable so you can put it right up beside your house and it can act like an entry hall. I've used mine before as a funeral parlor and this year I am planning to set it up as a fortune tellers tent. The one I have is 10' x 10' which is like the size of a small bedroom so plenty of room for furniture and accessories. I make use of the wall panels and hang art - I suspend pictures and accessories on wire anchored to the canopy frame.You could also hang decorations on the outside walls applicable to your theme. The big bonus is everything within stays protected. 

If you chose to do a English Manor house, then Gemmy's Edwardian Butler would be a great addition!


----------

